# Weakness, clumsiness, and lack of coordination?



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm not sure if that is even a good title for this thread. It is hard to describe exactly what is happening. A few days ago I heard one of my girls fall. I didn't see it but I went to look. Couldn't tell at the time but later, after hearing more and finally seeing one, I know it is Maddie. She was getting into her hammock by climbing up the cage bars and flopped her front half in with her back legs hanging out. After hanging half in and out for a few seconds she backed up and tried to put her legs on the bars again. It worked but then when she tried to turn around she fell. Since that happened a few days ago I have been watching her when she is in her cage. She seems clumsy. Reluctant to stand on her hind legs, climb up cage bars, or jump from shelf to shelf. I have seen her drink and get in the food dish but she is losing weight. I put her out alone on my bed a bit ago to watch her move around more closely. When I picked her up she just kind of hangs. No squirming like everyone else. When on the bed she waddled around to walk. Seems to almost drag her back legs along sometimes like when she turns around to go in another direction. I gave her a cheez it to eat and she wouldn't pick it up at first. Just tried eating in on the ground. When she did pick it up she slowly fell over backwards. Now when I put her back in her cage she is just sitting in the same spot. I'm very worried and would appreciate a quick response.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I forgot to mention that she scratches herself with her back legs and I saw her cleaning herself just fine.


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

I would take her to the vet to confirm anything. I have had a similar problem recently, the vets thought it might be neurological but gave my girl some steroids been giving her baby food as an extra to normal food ( I separated her to a smaller cage, no hammock and a snuggle bed to avoid falling) and kept a record of how much she is eating /drinking. She improved when she was on her own so I think it was that an a mix of the steroid.

Other 2 options are the ratties feet curled? Is so would tie in more with neurological (pituitary tumour). Otherwise at a guess if its one of the older ratties could be the start of hind leg paralysis which is a guess( I haven't come across this with any of my ratties yet)

Hope this helps but still recommend the vets


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

It sounds like a pituitary tumour to me. 
Have a look here:
http://ratguide.com/health/neoplasia/pituitary_tumor.php

Get her to the vets to confirm it- like Nathan4d said steroids can help quite a lot. You might need to help her eat and offer her soft mashy foods so she doesn't have to struggle to hold them.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

My vet office is closed today and my special rattie vet isn't in on Monday's. Is that too long a wait or do you think she will be ok? Should I call him in for an emergency visit? I don't know how fast she is losing control of herself since I just really watched her yesterday.


----------



## ssssam0123 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree, this sounds like a pituitary tumor to me. (I just lost a dear rat of mine Thursday to one). There is no way to tell how quickly it will progress... my rat Rudie was fine 7 weeks earlier (aced her vet checkup) and she was in horrible shape when I came home this Thursday, and had to be euthanized. I don't mean to scare you, but if you have the money, it may be worth making an emergency visit. The good news is if the tumor is still relatively small/slow progressing, there are drugs and steriods that can help your rat live comfortably for quite some time. I hope your Maddie is okay.


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

How is your little ratty?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

